# Internet service providers in DF



## LarsH (Mar 26, 2014)

Do you have hi speed internet and live in DF? If so, who is your provider, how are your speeds, what kind of plan do you have and what are the costs?

Do mexican ISPs have data caps?


Cheers, Lars.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

LarsH said:


> Do you have hi speed internet and live in DF? If so, who is your provider, how are your speeds, what kind of plan do you have and what are the costs?
> 
> Do mexican ISPs have data caps?
> 
> ...


Not being an internet maven, I'm not sure what constitutes high speed internet service. but I do live in the D.F. I just did a speed test and got these results: download - 20.14 Mbps and upload - 5.33 Mbps. I have a telephone/internet account with Telmex and pay around $400 a month.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

We live just outside the DF boundary in Edomex. We have a DSL connection from Telmex/Infinitum. We have a download speed of 5.11 Mbps and an upload speed of 0.67 Mbps. We pay 389 pesos per month which includes our landline service. WE have a fiber optic cable running beside the phone line but Telmex has given us no timetable for connections to it. Service has been quite good with very little downtime. We have a VOIP Video phone and utilize Amazon streaming services as well as Netflix without any problems at 5 Mbps.

Telmex offers DSL service in a package with phone service throughout the Mexico City metro area. Depending where you will live you may also have cable service.

Telmex Conexión a Internet y servicios de telefonía Telmex. - Telmex

Totalplay Totalplay

Cablevision https://sitioseguro.cablevision.net...Y1UlbDRqOESvQs6hcUWA89JGGjxe-q4mRkaAhyF8P8HAQ


Axtel Axtel X-tremo vía Fibra Óptica - Internet de alta velocidad | AXTEL


So far no data caps on home internet service. They do exist on mobile services for cell phone service and mobile broadband. Telcel is deploying LTE in the DF. Movistar and Iusacell advertise 4G service but so far not much news from them on LTE.


----------



## LarsH (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Michmex. Thanks for the info. When you say dsl with phone you are talking about a landline right? I'm going to need to get mobile as well, I rarely use landlines these days though of course we'll need it for dsl. 

Bummer about the fiber. We just had fiber installed at our house in Sweden, so whoever rents our place will get the joys of super fast internet. 

cheers


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

LarsH said:


> Hi Michmex. Thanks for the info. When you say dsl with phone you are talking about a landline right? I'm going to need to get mobile as well, I rarely use landlines these days though of course we'll need it for dsl.
> 
> Bummer about the fiber. We just had fiber installed at our house in Sweden, so whoever rents our place will get the joys of super fast internet.
> 
> cheers


Yes, in our "fraccionamiento" our only choice was a DSL connection in a package with a landline phone. Depending where you choose to live, there is a good chance you will have one of the cable providers. Mexico has just finished enacting secondary legislation as part of its reform of the telecommunications industry. Hopefully, this will allow Telmex to offer a "triple play" that combines phone, internet and entertainment packages. Telmex has already laid fiber in many areas (FTTH) which would greatly improve internet access to many more homes.

Mobile in Mexico is a different story. Compared to the USA, it is much more expensive since there is a lack of true competition. Telcel controls about 80% of the market at present. Whether the just enacted telecommunications reform will lower prices is yet to be seen.


----------

